# Building first toy chest for daughter.



## Billskid25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello,

My limitations to building things has brought me here for your help. I need easy plans for making childs toy chest size should be aprox. 40" wide 16" deep and 28" high. My woodworking skills are pretty much for the repair more than the build. I have never built anything this large or done any heavy building ie stud out room. That being said is there somewhere where i can get easy plans to quickly build this chest. I have done many of things home improvment wise but just never had the call to build something just repair. Your thoughts.

Teach me and Ill make you proud.

Billskid25


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Billskid25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My limitations to building things has brought me here for your help. I need easy plans for making childs toy chest size should be aprox. 40" wide 16" deep and 28" high. My woodworking skills are pretty much for the repair more than the build. I have never built anything this large or done any heavy building ie stud out room. That being said is there somewhere where i can get easy plans to quickly build this chest. I have done many of things home improvment wise but just never had the call to build something just repair. Your thoughts.
> 
> ...


Hi Bill - welcome to the forum:smile:
Try this site for plans
http://ana-white.com/2010/03/plans-kids-open-top-toy-chest-easy-to-build.html
Most plans there are pretty simple and straightforward. She does focus a lot on using pocket holes so if you haven't got a jig, you may want to look into one. Kreg isn't the only one to make them either. Home Depot carries the General Tool version for a lot less money. I don't usually use pocket holes which entails modifying the plans to accomodate the type of joinery I plan on using.
That said, boxes aren't that complicated and you can essentially just put it together with hammer and nails.
Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Billskid25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My limitations to building things has brought me here for your help. I need easy plans for making childs toy chest size should be aprox. 40" wide 16" deep and 28" high. My woodworking skills are pretty much for the repair more than the build. I have never built anything this large or done any heavy building ie stud out room. That being said is there somewhere where i can get easy plans to quickly build this chest. I have done many of things home improvment wise but just never had the call to build something just repair. Your thoughts.
> 
> ...


So how about a chest with a simple hinged top and a minor backrest to those dimensions. The backrest would make the chest double as a seat. That would take but a few minutes to draw up for you as a working drawing. Don't worry, freebie drawing. I just like doing things like that in my free time...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Billskid25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My limitations to building things has brought me here for your help. I need easy plans for making childs toy chest size should be aprox. 40" wide 16" deep and 28" high. My woodworking skills are pretty much for the repair more than the build. I have never built anything this large or done any heavy building ie stud out room. That being said is there somewhere where i can get easy plans to quickly build this chest. I have done many of things home improvment wise but just never had the call to build something just repair. Your thoughts.
> 
> ...


28 inches is a little too deep, your child won't be able to reach the toys in the bottom, 18 inches is about normal, also it could be used to sit on at 18 inches. When making the top be sure to use a safety closer to keep your little one from being injured by the falling top. There have been a lot of little ones hurt by a falling lid.


----------

